# rogers sportsnet??



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

will the Canadian rogers sportsnet ever come to directv


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

No, for as long as they stay Canadian. Or until laws change that let them be distributed in the US. Chances of that are very VERY slim.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

Extra Innings launched Padres games on SD4 tonight.
Look for the Phillies and Jays courtesy of Comcast and Rogers soon.
Maybe even over the air feeds ...


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

YEA THATS weird cause in canada on cable and satellite they have our nbc fox and cbs and we cant get their one rsn?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ocwaves said:


> Extra Innings launched Padres games on SD4 tonight.
> Look for the Phillies and Jays courtesy of Comcast and Rogers soon.
> Maybe even over the air feeds ...


Now that I saw SD4 tonight Im guessing OTA feeds soon too. And won't Comcast be PISSED. This would be the last competitive advantage they had against D*.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Now that I saw SD4 tonight Im guessing OTA feeds soon too. And won't Comcast be PISSED. This would be the last competitive advantage they had against D*.


The Jays home feed was on Strike zone channel


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> The Jays home feed was on Strike zone channel


This would be very nice for when the Yankees play the Jays and it is only on locally (MY9) in NY and not on EI. Maybe this gives us a chance of seeing the game from Rogers Sportsnet via EI.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Not to confuse the issue.. Arent canadian feeds included in Center ICE? Why not extra innings?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Just the way its always been. I do not know why though. Before yesterday we never had feeds from Cox 4 San Diego for the Padres either.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

FYI BOTH Rogers Sportsnet AND as of today CSN Philly feeds have been in EI. HUGE improvement.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

So, did Comcast or Rogers supply the EI feeds this weekend for this series?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> So, did Comcast or Rogers supply the EI feeds this weekend for this series?


Yes. CSN Philly for Friday's game and Rogers Sportsnet for Saturday and Sunday's games as the Phillies were on OTA.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Yes. CSN Philly for Friday's game and Rogers Sportsnet for Saturday and Sunday's games as the Phillies were on OTA.


Wow..would have been weird to see CSN Phily on D* EI. CSN Phily is my RSN (if I had cable).


----------

